# Bob Sikes 10-25-12



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Well I ended up having Wed. night off from work. I decided I'd give Sikes another chance to produce some fish even though my last few trips the bite was just okay with only lower quality table fair. Was going to switch things up a little bit this time but am hardheaded and ended up going to my usual spot where I feel more comfortable. I got there at around 10pm and started out only feeding the pinfish and a few grunts shrimp until about 12:00am except for one line I had on the other side of the bridge. That one as always I was attempting to float a pinfish approx. 6ft down hoping for a redfish or small shark. Well the floating bait ended up being a royal pain in the butt because of the current and the bait swimming everywhere except straight out like I wanted. It ended up getting in the way of others so straight to the bottom it went to prevent any further aggrevation for myself or them. After around 30min. of being on the bottom and not even a nibble it was clear that it just wasn't enough to excite a bite. 15 minutes had gone by and one fellow on that side was hooked up with a big stingray which he fought half way down the bridge until getting broke off. It's actually fun watching some folks behavior when they get a big bite, you'd think their ass was on fire :laughing: Well at that point it was clear to me it just wasn't going to happen unless I did something else. So I reeled it in and used my usual next step method of cutting a few slices on one side of the bait and making it bleed some for scent and cause it to struggle more to trigger a bite. Back out it went and 15min. later the old fimiliar sound of line zipping off my reel along with the irratic jingle of the bell on the rod tip sang out redfish on loud and clear! Of course the excitement of others hearing the same sound almost caused them to again experience spontaneous ass combustion :laughing: Having many years of battling reds on top of being old and slow they probably thought I was crazy by telling them it's okay, it's okay. I reeled in the line in my hands, slowly picked up my net and headed :wheelchairver to my zinging line. Took the bell off the tip so it didn't get slung off over the edge, set it down then got the rod and set the hook. Yep, big red was still there of course. I made short work of getting this beauty to the bridge and fully under control. Being excited one of the guys there who was very nice and a funny as hell character decided he wanted to help me pull this fish up. After a little struggle with my net rope breaking he had a snatch hook and was able to get under the fish. Net rope was tangled in my line so when he dropped down the hook up came the net and then the fish. He was there with a few of his friends who were very excited about getting a picture with him and the old bull red. No flash on my camera, so sorry about the dark pic of "just call me Cornbread" and friend. Bull red was 38in and very healthy from all the bait out there. Well after they all were done taking pics with Mrs Bully back she went to the drink :thumbsup:
Well it was time to reload so I again used the same set up as before. I then retied my same old crappy bridge net line to have it ready for a do over. Then I used pinfish strips on 2 lines back in my regular spot. About another 10min. went by and then I felt a nice tug on my line, set the hook and had a nice little fight on light tackle with a 11in. Mangrove snapper. Hot damn I had breakfast in the cooler now so the trip wasn't wasted. Then came 3 decent white trout. Out went another pinfish strip! Before I could bait up another hook, zing!!! Redfish on! I absolutely love when a red hits and makes a run for the pilons. Having to control them by turning their head and zig zagging them back toward you is and preventing a break off is fun as hell. Got his head out of the water as always and yep, slot red for sure. At that time "Cornbread" must of made a run to the head because I didn't see any flames around  Dropped down the old net and scooped up a healthy 24in keeper :thumbsup: Back to the plan again and about 5min. later bam, 26in keeper  Not just breakfast but now I even had dinner plans brewing. At that point I guess everyone decided to give it up since I was catching all the fish that wanted to bite. There I was all alone wearing a big ass smile. Had my limit on the reds so I wanted to catch a few more snapper. Well as almost always plans don't work out as you'd like. Bam, another friggin redfish 24in slot! Had to toss her back but before I did I noticed something strange. I caught them in the order 1,2,3, of their spots so I had to get a picture! Sorry about the poor quality phone pics but that's all I carry with me now. What a damn good night on the bridge with a tasty breakfast to end the fun :thumbup:
Here ya go Cornbread :laughing:


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Nice report. I was there and only managed two thirty six inch red amd some big rays but tonight was a different story. We managed six keepers and a decent amount of bulls. I also caught my persoanl best speck at twenty two inches. They were schooling tonight.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Im surprised i havent seen you there. If i see you ill say hello.


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

Now thats a good looking breakfast


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks like a wicked good time. Nice fish! Did you fry them up then and there. It looks like a portable cooker. Sure looks tastey. Deffinitely doesnt get any fresher than that! O*D*W


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Nice Job on the fish! Thats not okay that whoever that is calls himself cornbread though -.-


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> Looks like a wicked good time. Nice fish! Did you fry them up then and there. It looks like a portable cooker. Sure looks tastey. Deffinitely doesnt get any fresher than that! O*D*W


Yes I fried some up in the same spot I pulled them up on the bridge. Nothing like eating them when their really fresh. I always take a cooker of some sort just in case I catch something decent. I have that dual burner propane stove in the pic, and I have a single propane burner, a dual burner dual fuel stove, and a single dual fuel burner. I always carry a small frying pan, paper plates, paper towels, matches, Crisco baking stick, and a ziplock bag with flour, cornmeal, and seasoning salt mix. Not very often do I leave hungry  Been frying them but next time I might take some butter along with other ingredients for a change of pace :thumbsup:


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

southern yakker said:


> Im surprised i havent seen you there. If i see you ill say hello.


 Please do, it's always good to meet other PFFers. I do usually stick to myself and don't bother others while they're trying to enjoy their time fishing. But feel free to stop me or come up where I am to say hello. I like to enjoy myself and my free time so I don't stress at all about anything (have enough stress at work). So if you see me not run to a bowed over fishing pole and just take my time it's just the way I do it. The way I see it, if I don't catch them there still out there for the next time. I recently started going back over to the beach side of Sikes to my old favorite spot. That's where I'll be this coming Tuesday night at around 9:30pm. Maybe I'll see you out there soon :thumbsup:


----------



## YoungGun (May 13, 2012)

Dang I'm hearing tons of good things about Sikes lately. My buddy and I go there all the time but haven't much in the past few weeks. Can't wait to head back out there though!


----------

